# What to do with cream sherry.



## Thig (Nov 25, 2013)

I bought 4 bottles of Valdespino Ximenez Cream Sherry from Wine Library because the price was right and I had never had a cream sherry before. I can't drink it. It is VERY sweet and thick. I was thinking about using it to backsweeten. I was told it is good on ice cream but I don't eat that much ice cream.

Anyone ever used sherry to backsweeten? What else can I use it for?


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Nov 26, 2013)

I am not too sure about back sweetening but a lot of people cook with it, do a search for cream sherry recipes.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 26, 2013)

Thig: Cream Sherry is used to prepare lots of mix drinks, you can also prepare deserts, and a delicious cobbler, or top for cheesecakes.


----------



## DoodleBug (Nov 26, 2013)

Each Spring, my brother and I hunt for morel mushrooms. This last Spring we located about 60 of them.
We cleaned them and fried them in butter with a bit of Cream Sherry!
Best mushrooms I have ever tasted!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 26, 2013)

The story goes that a woman attending a Sherry tasting in the late 1800s sampled a variety of traditional Sherry, which was nicknamed "Bristol's Milk" (named after the British port of Bristol, where Sherry was routinely shipped). After tasting the new, sweeter, more unctuous (and as-yet-unnamed) Sherry, she declared, "If that is milk, then this is cream," and the nickname stuck. Because of its style, cream Sherry is recommended as an after-dinner drink, served over ice or perhaps on the side with a cup of coffee.

Lots think this is where the creamed liquers was from.


----------



## SouthernChemist (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not sure it would be a good thing to use for backsweetening (the flavor profile might conflict), but it's definitely nice added to a variety of things from ice cream to mixed drinks to a cup of coffee (might luck Irish cream). I've never used it for cooking, but I can see where it would be a nice component in some recipes.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 26, 2013)

*Cream sherry*

BEST ADVICE???????POUR YOURSELF A GREAT GLASS AND PUT YOUR FEET UP AND DREAM ON.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2013)

My wife uses the batch I made years ago to make Chicken Marsala. Its not exactly the same but actually we like it better then using Marsala wine. I also like to drink it as is but I made a bunch and can only drink so much.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 26, 2013)

Christmas is coming, one word for you, Re-gifting.... ok one hyphenated word


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 27, 2013)

Thig, I know you have 4 bottles, but buy a dry sherry & mix it with the cream sherry till you get a blend you like. I used to drink a lot of cream sherry with my Dad ( he mixed his with Coke, ugh,) so I just bought some recently & it was too sweet!! Mixed with the dry & toasted Dad, Roy


----------



## Thig (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas. Maybe I will not have to pour it down the drain after all.


----------

